# Roxie and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Berg the jumbo white fathered another litter of ten off of Roxie, a wildly marked tricolor doe. They are about three days old.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

congrats


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,A jumble of mousiness -Congrats!


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see what they look like once the pigment comes in. You'll keep us posted, right?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. The markings are just starting to show a bit of pigment. I'll post more pix in a few days.


----------

